# 2010 F-250 Super Duty Bad Mpg



## DareDog (Oct 22, 2007)

my dads buddy has a 2010 F-250 super duty with 5.4L and hes getting low mpg with it 7-8 mpg. He took it to dealer and there not much help. wondering about chip for it maybe that will help with mpg?


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

I can't help with the chip questions, but I have a 2006 F350 CC with the 5.4 engine - I probably get 9-10 mpg at best in the summer unloaded. In the winter with the plow on and ballast in the back (another 1,500 lbs or so), I average under 6 mpg.


----------



## Raymond S. (Jan 8, 2008)

Sounds about right for a 5.4...


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Welcome to the under 10mpg club!


----------



## exmark (Apr 24, 2007)

I have a 2010 as well but with the v 10 in it. I get 9 mpg right now and looked in to chipping it and they told me I probably would see any change in gas millage. Chips are more geared towards giving you more power, this is what I was told. This was coming from Super chip brand.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Go SCT for a tuner its the best for Fords. You'll get 1 or 2 mpgs out of it but a lot more power.

The 5.4 is very small for that truck which is why the V10s get about the same but with a lot more power.


----------



## wizardsr (Aug 8, 2006)

DareDog;1416507 said:


> my dads buddy has a 2010 F-250 super duty with 5.4L and hes getting low mpg with it 7-8 mpg. He took it to dealer and there not much help. wondering about chip for it maybe that will help with mpg?


How many miles on it? 10k seems to be the magic number when they start to get a little better, but don't expect much better. Best way to get mpg's out of super doodie is to keep your foot out of it. I also noticed my mpg's on my v10 dropped 1mpg just by scrapping the continental tires for some bfg's. I used to be able to get 13 when I bought it with the conticraps, but since swapping to all terrains I've never seen better than 12. It's a truck, not a prius, drive it and love it! Thumbs Up Just tell him he'd rather stop at the gas station a little more often than having it towed to the dealership every other week if he had a powerchoke. :waving:


----------



## Matson Snow (Oct 3, 2009)

2008 F-250....With Plow and Ballast...10.3

Without Plow and Ballast.....11.9


----------



## Tbrothers (Dec 30, 2009)

you can chip it but in my opinion its not the fix for mpg. It takes more gas to create that extra HP. I put a Sct tuner on my 08 V10 and it really helped with the throttle response and seems to have more power but I didn't see any change in my mpg. I would agree with wirzard on the tires got way better with the factory tires. If you want better mpg , buy a diesel or go back to the F150.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Your truck is making more power using the same MPG's, why wouldn't you chip it?


----------



## the_experience (Feb 28, 2007)

plowguy43;1417988 said:


> Your truck is making more power using the same MPG's, why wouldn't you chip it?


Because it will void your warranty and they WILL know a tuner was put on the engine. Just wait until you need to have the PCM reflashed and it gets blanked out because of the tuner. There's no bouncing back from that and Ford isn't buying you a PCM.

As an immediate fix for your mileage, you might want to have the dealer reset the KAM (keep alive memory) and then drive the thing like a grandpa for the next 250 miles. That will help, but the adaptives will still eventually resort back to poor mileage if you drive it...well...like a truck.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

That's why you return the tune to stock before you bring it in. They may see its been flashed IF they look for it. Most the time the techs just open an RO and start working because they are paid flat rate.


----------



## wizardsr (Aug 8, 2006)

the_experience;1423058 said:


> Because it will void your warranty and they WILL know a tuner was put on the engine. Just wait until you need to have the PCM reflashed and it gets blanked out because of the tuner. There's no bouncing back from that and Ford isn't buying you a PCM.


A tuner won't void your warranty, biggest fable in the auto industry. The Moss-Magnuson act states that warranties cannot be voided by aftermarket modifications unless it can be proven that the aftermarket modification or product directly caused that specific failure. A lot of this comes from all the boys that but a 200hp chip on their 6.0, over boost them, and wonder why the head studs let go. In that all-too-common case, the head stud failure was caused by the tuner, so repair costs under warranty would be denied. But if you put a tuner in, and the door locks quit working, the dealer's fixing it at the manufacturers cost if it's still under warranty.


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

My 5.4 is chipped and I have a Gibson exhaust. Lot's of power and I get about 11 MPG. I stay out of the pedal, it has no load or trailer towed. So I do get OK MPG. About the same as my old 5.8 engine. Not great but OK. It Has year old 265 / 78's tires on it.


----------

